# Survival Bucket/Bag contents....



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay since several folks thought this would be a worthwhile idea, I thought I would canvas the group here for ideas and figure out what all to include in it and fit it all into a 5 gallon bucket. I would like to keep the cost down to a reasonable level. I think I want to try and keep them down to 30 bucks or less if possible, I'm a working stiff not "Big Daddy War Bucks". I would be willing to spend as much as 45-50 bucks but that's the max. I will probably try to put a couple of these together over the winter an item or two at a time.

Here is what I came up with and an explanation as to why.

*5 Gal Bucket*

These are indispensable first off. Not only would it allow me to put all of the gear in it, but it would make storing or caching them easy too. Consider too that one could haul water in them to drink, water a garden etc. The list goes on.

*Tarp*

These fold up nice and compact and can be had for about 6-10 bucks. These could be used for shelter from the elements or used to catch rain water. Again this is a item with a lot of uses. I'm thinking at least a 6x8 but maybe I could spring for the next size up like 10x12 and it would be more functional than the smaller one.

*First aid kit*

In a SHTF situation, health is at a premium, especially when your cold, hungry and already under a lot of duress. That last thing you need is a minor injury or illness becoming life threatening. I was thinking some antibiotic ointment, aspirin, band aids, allergy meds ect would be helpful. I can go to the dollar store and probably buy enough stuff to fill a 3x5x3 plastic container up for about 5 bucks a pop.

*Fire source*

Without fire, you're really kind of behind the power curve on a lot of things you need, like cooking, disinfecting water for drinking or heating water for bathing not to mention cooking and keeping warm when it's cold outside. Academy has some Steel and Rod strikers for 3 fun dollars and I bought about a dozen of them a while back while the getting was good.

*Tinder*

A zip lock bag with some Tender in it courtesy of the drier filter is basically free and might be needed to get some damp material going for a fire and weighs almost nothing.

*Space blanket*

I found these for about 3 bucks at one of the stores I frequent and though it would be useful. Its small and compact and might really come in handy.

*Toiletries*

A bar of soap can be had on the cheap, so can a tube of toothpaste and tooth brush. Tossing in a couple of rags would be cheap and light enough and pack away really well. If you have ever been in the military out in the field, then you know how great a bath, change of clean clothes and brushing the green fur off your teeth can be, even if it last just a few hours! Not only is it a huge morale booster but it's a health concern too and the last thing you want is to be in a unhealthy condition any longer than necessary.

*1 or 2 Liter Bottles*

While these are a bit bulky, it's an item that as many uses. It could be filled with Rice or Oats for a little sustenance to get you through a few days especially if you could add a little from foraging to it for nutrition. Not a meal fit for a king but it beats the hell out of going hungry, right? Both are quick and easy to prepare. The bottle would also serve as a method to carry drinking water on the go. So if I included a couple of heavy duty zip lock bags the rice could be emptied from the bottle and stored while the bottle could hold your water.

*Fishing Kit*

I got a lot of altoid cans laying around and I am a fishermen and there are lots of places here to fish. I was thinking that for just 3 bucks a piece I could make a emergency fishing kit out of these and throw a few hooks, split shot, bobbers and about 30ft of line in there. Surely one could find a sapling to fashion into a usable "cane pole" and do a little "Perch Jerkin" to put some protein on the table. While that's not my own personal choice in fishing gear...I could still do a lot of damage to the fish population here with just that!

*Folding Pocket Knife
*
Walmart had pocket Knives they were selling for a buck a piece last year. They are kind of cheaply made but quiet functional, hold a decent edge being serrated and for that price a bargain, so I must have bought a couple dozen of them. I think they are selling the same item now for about 2 bucks, but still they are pretty useful for a knife with a 3 inch or so blade.

*Twine
*
The garden shops right now have twine on clearance in the fall. A roll of this I am sure probably has a couple of hundred yards in it. It's not nearly as heavy as paracord but you could tie a tarp down with it or a number of other things and it's never been more than about 2 bucks a roll.

*Back Pack*

As I mentioned, the back packs were about 6 bucks each and could serve a number of purposes. They aren't quite the size of your typical kids book pack but they are perfect for day hikes or what not. I think most of this gear would easily fit in them despite their somewhat abbreviated size. That would free the bucket up as a water storage container, a seat back at camp or something to use to collect goodies when out scrounging or foraging.

*Mess Kit
*
I guess this is the last and most expensive thing I could include if I could find some inexpensive sets. Otherwise in order to eat they are gonna have to scrounge for something on their own to make use of what they have been given. Don't know if I can find some under 10 buck mess kits but...I'm just thinking.

Okay what did I miss or what else should I include that won't break the bank that would buy some good but unprepared folks some time to get standing on their own two feet?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I had the same idea. Our bug out bags actually consist of a backpack and a 3 gallon bucket (3 gallon a lot easier to carry.) When you get to any destination, you have seats, water carrying containers, dry storage, and anything else a bucket would be handy for.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Great start. If you have "spare" firearms you might consider storing one in each cashe bucket with 3 full mags. 

Instead of folding the tarp flat, fold it the height of the bucket and let it line the sides. (unless it's new, cut it'll never be that small again lol) 

A 2-3 foot long pool noodle. Seriously. You can slit the side of the noodle, line the bucket with a bag, hold the bag with the noodle along the top of the bucket, and presto, instant toilet.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok, sorry I can't seem to post the video, it is a pretty cool self contained bucket toilet "how to"


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you live in a area that gets cold I strongly suggest hand warmers, as I recall it can get icy and cold some times even in Texas. If someone does not know how to use the fire steel they will be in trouble, so you could include a disposable generic lighter. I am not a big fan of drier lint because of the fact that some fabrics lint doesn't burn well. How about a cotton ball with some vaseline? 

If you follow the sales at Harbor Freight you can get some great deals on tarps. They also have inexpensive flash lights.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Great start. If you have "spare" firearms you might consider storing one in each cashe bucket with 3 full mags.


From his other thread, he's looking to assemble bags/buckets to hand out to people who may need them. Not sure a firearm is in that list.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maybe some Ramen noodles and a can of spam?


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Like Ark said. A few cheep meals. I keep alcohol and peroxide in the truck. I am thinking that if it were me making the buckets I'd toss one of each it at a cost of just under 2 bucks.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> From his other thread, he's looking to assemble bags/buckets to hand out to people who may need them. Not sure a firearm is in that list.


You got that right Kauboy! I don't want to hand out nothing that might one day end up being used against me even if I was big daddy war bucks and could afford it.



> If you live in a area that gets cold I strongly suggest hand warmers, as I recall it can get icy and cold some times even in Texas. If someone does not know how to use the fire steel they will be in trouble, so you could include a disposable generic lighter. I am not a big fan of drier lint because of the fact that some fabrics lint doesn't burn well. How about a cotton ball with some vaseline?
> 
> If you follow the sales at Harbor Freight you can get some great deals on tarps. They also have inexpensive flash lights.


Yeah even here in Texas we can get some nasty winter weather but they are usually just a few days and keeping your hands in your pockets usually works well enough. Maybe spome of those cheap cotton gloves would suffice for those times you have to have the hands out of your pocket for more than a few minutes. The winters here are usually reasonably mild except for the occasional cold snap once or twice a year. And yes depending on the end cost I was considering a nice LED head lamp I often use that uses three AAA rechargeable batteries. I buy one every payday when I see them in stock as they are the greatest invention ever I swear! Didn't think about Harbor Freight and them having a sale on tarps but that there is an idea and one of those stores is just down the road from me.

As for Ark and SP's reply, yeah I thought about doing that too, especially with the Ramen. A 6 pack of those things are cheap and while nutritional devoid for the most part they are carbs and they will definitely give you some energy that will be in very short supply the first week with all that one would need to accomplish. I was thinking too that a gallon zip lock bag of dehydrated fruit might be good as well. My thought with the rice is its carbs and if you add a small fish to it then you got something that more resembles a meal with some nutrition. Same thing with the oats...dice up some fruit or add a few berries or nuts and now your starting to make something worth while to eat.

Yeah I thought about that Bic lighter idea too. Just worried about it leaking out over time in fluctuating tempos in my shed not that they are all that extreme. They have a tendency to be difficult to strike once they get wet until they dry out and I have trashed the flint in them doing just that to try and dry them out. If I include the striker it will come with a demonstration and a little OJT before they depart.

Thanks folks these are just the ideas and tips I am looking for!!!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought the idea was to keep the entire bucket pack package less than $30. Your list is getting expensive. Personally I could see getting up to $40 per bucket to allow for more food but the original idea was to keep it super inexpensive.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Ramen may seem worthless, but it fills the gut, and it is salty enough that you can boil some pretty nasty meat and still eat it. I have had marmot a la ramen. Marmot is gross. With ramen, it is slightly less gross. The concrete worker gloves, knit with rubber palms, add a bit of warmth, and help with thorns, gathering wood, trail clearing, vehicle work, and getting a hot pot off of the fire if you are quick.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> I thought the idea was to keep the entire bucket pack package less than $30. Your list is getting expensive. Personally I could see getting up to $40 per bucket to allow for more food but the original idea was to keep it super inexpensive.


Yeah that was the intent and with the list posted in the original post it looks like 30 bucks is gonna be a bit optimistic to meet and that the price is gonna be closer to 40-50 bucks by the time all is said and done. That's why I put the following sentence in the original post..."_I would be willing to spend as much as 45-50 bucks but that's the max_.". I think adding a mess kit pretty much means I am gonna go over 30 bucks as I cant see finding one for less than about 10 bucks. If I add gloves or a couple of cans of spam is definitely going to take it to 40 bucks for sure.

I am gonna see what folks here think, toss the idea back and forth in my head and play around with it and see what sorta list I can come up with that will give me the most bang for the buck but still be a useful asset. So I still have some tweaking to do with this idea for sure, and keeping it down to 30 bucks is obviously gonna be really tough to do. When I finally figure it out I will revisit this thread or possible do a part III and let everyone know what I came up with and what the end cost was and a break down of the cost when all the smoke clears. The up side is things like the soda bottles are free, as I would other wise throw them in the recycle bin. Things like a zip lock bag of dried fruit is again free, I have fruit trees and dry my own organically grown chemical free fruit. The 5 gallon buckets are free I just have to stop by the restaurant and pick them up and wash the soy sauce smell and residue out of them. A six pack or Ramen can easily be had here on sale for a buck to a buck twenty. A spool of fishing line with 330 yards in it is only about 6 bucks and that's enough line to do a dozen or so fishing kits in altoid cans that are left over after I consume the product they held. A couple packs of slit shot cost about 2.40 but will have enough split shot to do 5 or so kits. Including 3 foam bobbers in each kit is only about a buck at Walmart. The first aid kit my be a little pricey even if I am getting the supplies from the dollar store. Nothing fancy just the very basics. The mess kit if I include one is definitely gonna run the cost per a bucket up quick as will even a cheap pair of gloves! So will a couple cans of spam, but why include that if they can do a little perch jerkin with the included fishing kit that will likely cost less than 3-3 1/2 bucks to include for a source of some protein?

So I think there is potential here to keep the cost down to a reasonable price even if its not as cheap to do as I hoped, but still arrive at something very useful to someone who is desperate need that has little or nothing, in the end. Depending on the cost I was only planning to do 6 to 10 of them just in case they were needed over the next 12 months as I got time to do them.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been buying laundry detergent in these rectangular buckets for a long time and saving the buckets. I think they will serve great for this idea.

Sun: Mountain Fresh Powder 150 Loads Concentrated Laundry Detergent, 22 Lb - Walmart.com


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I think adding a mess kit pretty much means I am gonna go over 30 bucks as I cant see finding one for less than about 10 bucks.


Here is a pretty good mess kit for 12 bucks, buy in quanity so the shipping doesn't kill ya.

Used 2-Pc. Polish Military Surplus Mess Kit - 610588, Mess Kits & Cooking at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay a little up date....

I was talking to one of my neighbors thanking him for the free fire extinguisher he got me and asking if he could get me another one from the school bus depot (they replace them every year regardless of their condition and most look brand spanking new and would pass a fire marshalls inspection criteria) he mentioned they do the same with the trama first aid kits as well. He showed me one and I could easily break these into two or three buckets and still have a *VERY* well supplied first aid kit designed for serious injuries in a car wreck situation, for free! I was like heck yeah I will take as many as you can get your hands on!!!

So even with adding a kick butt first aid kit (free!) and a pair of leather work gloves of reasonable quality, a 8x10 tarp instead of 6x8, a mess kit, I think I can still manage to put these together for my original 30 dollar price range, with 35 bucks being quiet doable. I still need to do a little more networking and number crunching though...before its all said and done.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Here is a pretty good mess kit for 12 bucks, buy in quanity so the shipping doesn't kill ya.
> 
> Used 2-Pc. Polish Military Surplus Mess Kit - 610588, Mess Kits & Cooking at Sportsman's Guide


Ooooh thanks for that juicy tid bit there guy! Might investigate that if I cant find something cheaper.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay...browsed walmart while I waited for their lackys to replace a tire on the truck, rounding everything up to the next dollar I came up with 40-41 bucks with the leather work gloves and next size larger tarp. Not bad, not as cheap as I hoped but still reasonable for whats being supplied. A little more tweaking and I could probably shave a 3-5 bucks off the end price point, or add another useful item or two and call it good at 40 bucks.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you sign up for Harbor freights email list you will get 20% off coupons and coupons for free things. They often have small flashlights for free with a purchase.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Duct tape and clear plastic sheeting would be useful in making shelter and doing minor repairs. A roll of each could be split up between several buckets lowering the per bucket cost. Inexpensive plastic bowls and cups can be found at the dollar store and often stainless dog bowls for campfire cooking can be found on sale at the pet store. I have thought doing something similar though I was going to use plastic grocery bags instead of pails. Making hand outs is a good idea.


----------

